# Logo 8 Pumpensteuerung für Aquarim



## frank0312 (22 Dezember 2018)

*Logo 8 Pumpensteuerung für Aquarium*

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Pumpensteuerung für ein Meerwaaser Aquarium umsetzen. 

Meine Vorstellung sieht wie Folgt aus und beinhaltet:



Ein Wasserfass 200 Liter für Osmosewasser mit Schwimmschalter max/min und eine Pumpe 12 V 
Ein Wasserfass 200 Liter für Salzwasser Pumpe mit 12 V 
Osmoseanlage mit Schwimmschalte im Osmosefass und Magnetventil am Wasseranschluß 
Abwasserpumpe im Technikbecken 
2 Schwimmschalter im Technikbecken min/max zur Steuerung von Osmose zwecks Verdunstung und Salzwasser für Wasserwechsel 
1 Taster zum manuellen Start des Wasserwechsels 

Das ganze soll über eine Logo 8 12 V laufen.

Der Ablauf sollte wie folgt gehen:



Schwimmschalter max/min im Osmosefass schaltet das Magnetventil zur Osmoseanlage 
Ein Schwimmer max im Technikbecken im EG schaltet die Förderpumpe im Osmosefass ein bis Pegel wieder erreicht wurde 
Über Taster soll Wasserwechsel gestartet werden. Abwasserpumpe entleert das Technikbecken bis min- Schwimmer, dann schaltet der min- Schwimmer die Förderpumpe für Salzwasser ein und füllt wieder bis max- Sschwimmer im Technikbecken auf. Bei erreichen von Max geht Salzwasserpumpe aus und Osmosepumpe wird wieder aktiv geschaltet. 
Der Schimmer max im Technikbecken soll bei der Osmosepumpe und bei der Salzwasserpumpe steuern jedoch MUSS Osmosepumpe bei Wasserwechsel Deaktiviert werden!! 
 Notaus mit Extra Schwimmer im Technikbecken der System abschaltet und Meldetext sendet falls Überfüllung erfolgt. 

Wie würde so eine Steuerung denn aussehen ?


Folgendes ist schon in der Planung:

5 Schwimmer
1 Magnetventil
3 Pumpen 12 V


Danke füür die Vorschläge


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2018)

Wie bestimmst du das Mischungsverhältniss Osmose- / Salzwasser?
Ein Bekannter bereitet das Wasser komplett fertig im Technikraum auf. Misst dann die Werte und kann dann automatisiert Nachfüllen und den Wasswechsel auf Anforderung machen.
Zusätzlich zu den Schaltern hat er einen Überlauf installiert.


----------



## frank0312 (23 Dezember 2018)

Das Salzwasser wird auch von mir  angesetzt im Fass. Ein Überlauf ist leider nicht mehr möglich, daher der extra Schwimmer als Notaus-Schalter.

Aber jetzt wo du es sagst mit Mischung bestimmen, sowas würde über Leitwertmessung gehen. Dazu muss aber dann das osmose gemessen werden damit wenn diese nicht 0,000 ppm ist vom Leitwert des Salzwasser um diesen Wert erhöht werden müsste. Mir ist leider keine Dichtemess-Sonde bekannt die den Leitwert ersetzen würde.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2018)

Also wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann geht eine Leitung vom Osmose-Wasser und eine Leitung vom Salzwasser zum Aquarium.
Nachfüllen willst du nur mit Osmosewasser. Wasserwechsel nur mit Salzwasser.
Wie kommst du dann auf die richtigen Wasserwerte beim Wechsel?
Wäre nicht Nachfüllen UND Wechsel mit Salzwasser sinnvoll?
So läuft es zumindest bei meinem Bekannten


----------



## frank0312 (23 Dezember 2018)

Nein das ist ein fataler Fehler mit Salzwasser nachfüllen. Das osmose Wasser ist nur dazu da verdunstetes Wasser im Aqua auszugleichen. Somit hält man die Dicht aufrecht 
Würde man mit Salzwasser nachfüllen steigt der salzgehalt in Becken an, da Salz nicht verdunstet.

Das Wasser für den Wechsel wird händisch im Keller vorbereitet und auf die richtigen Werte gebracht. Mit einer Strömungpumpe immer gemicht und in Bewegung gehalten. 

Bei mir verdunstet pro Tag 10 -15 liter Beckenwasser.


----------



## emilio20 (23 Dezember 2018)

Was genau möchtest du wissen ? Hardware ? Software ?
Programierst du die Steuerung selbst ?


----------



## frank0312 (23 Dezember 2018)

Ja erforderliche Hardware wäre schön nicht schlecht.

Mit dem der Programmierung Spiele ich schon etwas rum aber das alles unter einen Hut zubekommen ist garnicht so einfach.
Für Tips dazu wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## emilio20 (23 Dezember 2018)

Die  Siemens LOGO! 8 12/24 RCE - 6ED1052-1MD00-0BA8 hat 8 Digitale Eingänge und 4 Relais Ausgänge kann aber erweitert werden müsste aber für dein Vorhaben ausreichen. .
Du benötigst noch ein Nezteil und die Software Siemens LOGO! Soft Comfort V8 - 6ED1058-0BA08-0YA1


----------



## Loenne (23 Dezember 2018)

frank0312 schrieb:


> Bei mir verdunstet pro Tag 10 -15 liter Beckenwasser.



Wau ! 10 - 15 Liter täglich !
Wie groß ist denn dann das Becken?

Ich habe früher mal Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen (automatische Filterrückspülsysteme) für öffentliche Schwimmbäder programmiert.
Die hatten zwar etwas mehr Wasserverlust, da war aber auch das Becken 50 Meter lang.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2018)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Die  Siemens LOGO! 8 12/24 RCE - 6ED1052-1MD00-0BA8 hat 8 Digitale Eingänge und 4 Relais Ausgänge kann aber erweitert werden müsste aber für dein Vorhaben ausreichen. .
> Du benötigst noch ein Nezteil und die Software Siemens LOGO! Soft Comfort V8 - 6ED1058-0BA08-0YA1



Nimm lieber die Logo mit Transistoraugängen und hänge an die Ausgänge Relais.
Die internen Relais sind für induktive Verbraucher nicht sonderlich gut geeignet.


----------



## frank0312 (23 Dezember 2018)

Loenne schrieb:


> Wau ! 10 - 15 Liter täglich !
> Wie groß ist denn dann das Becken?
> 
> Ich habe früher mal Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen (automatische Filterrückspülsysteme) für öffentliche Schwimmbäder programmiert.
> ...



Das gesammte System sind 1000 Liter, ist ein offenes Becken um 25 Grad geheizt. Da arbeiten 2 Strömungspumpen mit je 15.000 liter wasserbewegung drin. Da kommt natürlich einiges an wasserverlust zusammen aber passt unsere raumklima super an.


----------



## frank0312 (23 Dezember 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nimm lieber die Logo mit Transistoraugängen und hänge an die Ausgänge Relais.
> Die internen Relais sind für induktive Verbraucher nicht sonderlich gut geeignet.



Welcher Typ wäre das denn dann?
Meinst du die Leistung wäre zu hoch für die internen relais?

So ne 12 v Pumpe etwa 3,5A oder in Watt werden 38-42 W angegeben je nach Pumpe.


----------



## frank0312 (24 Dezember 2018)

So nun steh ich vor dem Problem mit dem Not-Aus über den Schwimmer an I 4, er soll alle Schwimmer und Pumpen abschalten, einen Meldetxt ausgeben.

Wie muss ich hier vorgehen ?

Anhang anzeigen Pumpensteuerung Aquarium.pdf


----------



## winnman (24 Dezember 2018)

Mit dem Schwimmer würde ich direkt die 12V für die Pumpen wegschalten, in der LOGO nur zusätzlich melden.


----------



## hucki (24 Dezember 2018)

frank0312 schrieb:


> So nun steh ich vor dem Problem mit dem Not-Aus über den Schwimmer an I 4, er soll alle Schwimmer und Pumpen abschalten, einen Meldetxt ausgeben.
> 
> Wie muss ich hier vorgehen ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 43870


Besser die kleinen LOGO-Programme zippen (oder einfach die Dateiendung .zip anhängen) und hier direkt hochladen.
Kaum einer hat Lust, das Ganze nochmal "abzumalen".


----------



## frank0312 (24 Dezember 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis, hab es dem Beitrag zu dem Dokument noch als rar zugefügt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Dezember 2018)

frank0312 schrieb:


> .. Da kommt natürlich einiges an wasserverlust zusammen aber passt unsere raumklima super an.


Luftbefeuchtung durch Verdunstung nennt man auch adiabate Kühlung. Im Winter muss man diesen Wärmeverlust durch Heizen ausgleichen, so fern man es im Raum schön kuschelig haben möchte. Ich glaube, bei 10..15l pro Tag kommt da übers halbe Jahr gerechnet einiges an Heizenergie zusammen. Ist so ein kleines Haifischbecken umwelttechnisch eigentlich vertretbar? Sollte man nicht vielleicht eine Haifischbecken-Steuer einführen  ?

Scherz beiseite, wie berechnet man die Verdunstungswärme in so einem Fall? Kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------



## LargoD (25 Dezember 2018)

Bei 20°C etwa 0,68 kWh/kg. Hier nachzulesen.
Also in unserem Fall 7 bis 10 kWh pro Tag
Gruß
Erich


----------



## frank0312 (26 Dezember 2018)

Interessant mit der Energie, war mir so auch garnicht bewusst Erich.
Aber nun wieder zum Thema zurück.


----------



## Loenne (28 Januar 2019)

frank0312 schrieb:


> Interessant mit der Energie, war mir so auch garnicht bewusst Erich.
> Aber nun wieder zum Thema zurück.



Was ist eigentlich aus deinem Projekt geworden ?

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## frank0312 (4 Februar 2019)

Schaltung ist fertig, muss nur noch alles verbauen.
Was ich aber noch nicht eingeplant hab ist der NotStop.
Hab die Schaltung noch so ergänzt das Rückförderpumpe und die Pumpe des Eiweißabschäumer bei Wasserwechrsel noch abgeschaltet werden bis dieser fertig ist. Erst dann geht das normale System des Becken wieder in Betrieb.


----------

